
Bwin replaces memcached with SQL Server 2016 for better in-memory cache (2016) - pingec
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sqlcat/2016/10/26/how-bwin-is-using-sql-server-2016-in-memory-oltp-to-achieve-unprecedented-performance-and-scale/
======
BrentOzar
Keep in mind that they're using SQL Server Enterprise Edition, which goes for
about $7,000 USD per CPU core. Bwin's IT budget is probably a little different
than yours.

